# أريد قراءة الكتاب المقدس



## +CHRISTIAN+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم احبائي ...
اريد ان اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بماذا تنصحونني ان ابدأ ؟؟
مع العلم اني قرأت معظم العهد الجديد ولكن اريد ترتيب معين ...
اسأل الله ان يثبت قلبي في الإيمان بربي ومخلصي ...
صلو من اجلي 
شكرا لكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ex-moslim قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكم احبائي ...
> اريد ان اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بماذا تنصحونني ان ابدأ ؟؟
> مع العلم اني قرأت معظم العهد الجديد ولكن اريد ترتيب معين ...
> اسأل الله ان يثبت قلبي في الإيمان بربي ومخلصي ...
> ...



*إقرأ اول 3 اصحاحات من سفر التكوين ومن بعدها ادخل على بشارة يوحنا الرسول*​
*
التكوين 1

قصة الخلق (1: 1 - 2 : 3 )
بدء الخليقة
 1- في البدء خلق الله السماوات و الارض.
 2- و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
 اليوم الأول : النور
 3- و قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.
 4- و راى الله النور انه حسن و فصل الله بين النور و الظلمة.
 5- و دعا الله النور نهارا و الظلمة دعاها ليلا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما واحدا.
 اليوم الثاني : الجلد
 6- و قال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه و ليكن فاصلا بين مياه و مياه.
 7- فعمل الله الجلد و فصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد و المياه التي فوق الجلد و كان كذلك.
 8- و دعا الله الجلد سماء و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثانيا.
 اليوم الثالث : " الأرض الجافة والخضروات "
 9- و قال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد و لتظهر اليابسة و كان كذلك.
 10- و دعا الله اليابسة ارضا و مجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 11- و قال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا و شجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض و كان كذلك.
 12- فاخرجت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه و شجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 13- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثالثا.
 اليوم الرابع : " القمر والنجوم "
 14- و قال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار و الليل و تكون لايات و اوقات و ايام و سنين.
 15- و تكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض و كان كذلك.
 16- فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم.
 17- و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.
 18- و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 19- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما رابعا.
 اليوم الخامس : " الطيور والأسماك "
 20- و قال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية و ليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
 21- فخلق الله التنانين العظام و كل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها و كل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 22- و باركها الله قائلا اثمري و اكثري و املاي المياه في البحار و ليكثر الطير على الارض.
 23- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما خامسا.
 اليوم السادس : " الحيوانات والإنسان "
 24- و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك.
 25- فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 26- و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
 27- فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم.
 28- و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض و اخضعوها و تسلطوا على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على كل حيوان يدب على الارض.
 29- و قال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض و كل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما.
 30- و لكل حيوان الارض و كل طير السماء و كل دبابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما و كان كذلك.

التكوين 2

اليوم السابع : " يوم الراحة "
 1- فاكملت السماوات و الارض و كل جندها.
 2- و فرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمل فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل.
 3- و بارك الله اليوم السابع و قدسه لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا.
 قصة آدم (2 : 4 - 5 : 32)
آدم وحواء
 4- هذه مبادئ السماوات و الارض حين خلقت يوم عمل الرب الاله الارض و السماوات.
 5- كل شجر البرية لم يكن بعد في الارض و كل عشب البرية لم ينبت بعد لان الرب الاله لم يكن قد امطر على الارض و لا كان انسان ليعمل الارض.
 6- ثم كان ضباب يطلع من الارض و يسقي كل وجه الارض.
 7- و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية.
 8- و غرس الرب الاله جنة في عدن شرقا و وضع هناك ادم الذي جبله.
 9- و انبت الرب الاله من الارض كل شجرة شهية للنظر و جيدة للاكل و شجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة و شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر.
 10- و كان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة و من هناك ينقسم فيصير اربعة رؤوس.
 11- اسم الواحد فيشون و هو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.
 12- و ذهب تلك الارض جيد هناك المقل و حجر الجزع.
 13- و اسم النهر الثاني جيحون و هو المحيط بجميع ارض كوش.
 14- و اسم النهر الثالث حداقل و هو الجاري شرقي اشور و النهر الرابع الفرات.
 الشجرة المحرمة
 15- و اخذ الرب الاله ادم و وضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها و يحفظها.
 16- و اوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا.
 17- و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت.
 خلق المرأة
 18- و قال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره.
 19- و جبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية و كل طيور السماء فاحضرها الى ادم ليرى ماذا يدعوها و كل ما دعا به ادم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.
 20- فدعا ادم باسماء جميع البهائم و طيور السماء و جميع حيوانات البرية و اما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.
 21- فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه و ملا مكانها لحما.
 22- و بنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة و احضرها الى ادم.
 23- فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي و لحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت.
 24- لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا.

التكوين 3

 سقوط الإنسان
 1- و كانت الحية احيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله فقالت للمراة احقا قال الله لا تاكلا من كل شجر الجنة.
 2- فقالت المراة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة ناكل.
 3- و اما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تاكلا منه و لا تمساه لئلا تموتا.
 4- فقالت الحية للمراة لن تموتا.
 5- بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما و تكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر.
 6- فرات المراة ان الشجرة جيدة للاكل و انها بهجة للعيون و ان الشجرة شهية للنظر فاخذت من ثمرها و اكلت و اعطت رجلها ايضا معها فاكل.
 7- فانفتحت اعينهما و علما انهما عريانان فخاطا اوراق تين و صنعا لانفسهما مازر.
 8- و سمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار فاختبا ادم و امراته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.
 9- فنادى الرب الاله ادم و قال له اين انت.
 10- فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبات.
 11- فقال من اعلمك انك عريان هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تاكل منها.
 12- فقال ادم المراة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فاكلت.
 13- فقال الرب الاله للمراة ما هذا الذي فعلت فقالت المراة الحية غرتني فاكلت.
 14- فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك.
 15- و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه.
 عقاب الإنسان
 16- و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك.
 17- و قال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك و اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك.
 18- و شوكا و حسكا تنبت لك و تاكل عشب الحقل.
 19- بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها لانك تراب و الى تراب تعود.
 طرد الإنسان من الجنة
 20- و دعا ادم اسم امراته حواء لانها ام كل حي.
 21- و صنع الرب الاله لادم و امراته اقمصة من جلد و البسهما.
 22- و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و يحيا الى الابد.
 23- فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي اخذ منها.
*


*بعد كدة انجيل يوحنا*

*هنا*

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/​


----------



## Kiril (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا كنت تريد الترتيب
فلك من التكوين
الترتيب ليس مهم الا اذا كنت تريد المعرفة و الدراسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزيزى اليك هذا الموقع الرائع فهو يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وهو مكتوب قدامك*


http://www.alenjil.com/​


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كلمة الله كلها نافعة و صالحة للتعليم و التقويم. اذا كنت قرأت العهد الجديد بأكمله فهو كافي لكي تتخذ قرار بالإيمان، إن أردت التوسع في المعرفة الكتابي فنصيحة ان تُعيد قراءة العهد الجديد مُجدداً و من بعدها تبدأ من بداية العهد القديم لتكون لك فكرة شاملة.
الرب يقود خطواتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انا فاهمه 

نفسك تعرف من الاسهل للاصعب ايه

الاول اقري انجيلين سهلين شويه و اسفه في التعبير

الاول مرقص لانه مختصر

و التاني لوقا لانه فيه قصه الميلاد من السيده العذراء

ثم انجيل متي للنبوءات ثم انجيل يوحنا و في ديله علطول اقري سفر اعمال الرسل لان سفر اعمال الرسل يبدأ من حيث انتهت الاناجيل و خصوصا انجيل يوحنا

دا في العهد الجديد

في القديم اقراء سفر التكوين

ثم المزامير

ثم اقراء سفر التثنيه لتعلم شريعه موسي كيف كانت

اي عهد الله القديم

و في السائل اقراء اولا رساله يعقوب البار ثم رسائل  بطرس ثم تاتي رسائل بولس شارحه لها بتفصيل اكتر

و لماذا لم اقل لك ابدا برسائل بولس

لان بولس دائما متهم انه مخترع العقيده المسيحيه

للاسف

اقراء رسائل التلاميذ الاخر اولا و اعرف كم كان فكرهم مطابقا لبولس و ااخر سفر اقراه سفر الرؤيا دا عايز فهم اوي اصله

اما عن حيث الترجمه

ترجمه سميث فاندايك صعبه شويه

ترجمه الاخبار الساره او اليسوعيه اسهل بس دي تراجم تفسيريه عشان مش تتخض و تفتكرها تحريف ههههههه

دا مجرد اقتراح و ترتيب انا ارتئيت انه اسهل علي الفهم قليلا

و للمساعده في الفهم اقراء مواضيعي الي طرحتها عن الكتاب المقدس و اقري الشبهات كمان عشان تطمن انه مش محرف يا سيدي بين قوسين محرف

و شكرا


----------

